# Midwest Haunters Convention



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone going?

Has anyone gone before? I am thinking about going this year but I am not sure how great this convention will be. Anyone care to let me know if it's worth the drive, I am all ears.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

clowns_eat_people said:


> Anyone going?
> 
> Has anyone gone before? I am thinking about going this year but I am not sure how great this convention will be. Anyone care to let me know if it's worth the drive, I am all ears.


We went last year (first time). It's no Transworld, but we had a good time and were able to make some great deals. Since it is a smaller show, most of the dealers were a lot more accessible. The cash and carry thing was nice too. As far as it being worth the drive, not sure where you are coming from ? We are about 3 hours away, and yes, it was worth it to me. 

Here is a thread about last year's show. I did not look at this years vendor list to compare. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/90377-midwest-haunters-convention-picture.html


----------



## thathalloweenguy (Jun 21, 2010)

This haunt is geared more toward the home haunter and DIY people. The vendors are both large suppliers and ma and pa operations. You can buy the wears either right there if they have stock or put in an order. Prices usually reflect a slight discount off of retail. The seminars are informative for the DIY people at least to a degree. If you are a pro haunter you will find the offerings much more meager than the big venues. It is a very friendly atmosphere and the organizers bend over backwards to make your experience a good one. I know they did for me. I am still amazed that when I had a problem I actually talked with the owners to straighten it out. I live 5 hours away and am always holding this as a need to see show on my calendar. I am a home haunter and love the intimacy of their show.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*How much does it cost to go? I'd be coming from Chicago so want to know if the drive is worth it.*


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *How much does it cost to go? I'd be coming from Chicago so want to know if the drive is worth it.*


It didn't cost us anything to get into the show last year. I think you can register once you get there, but we registered ahead of time and if I remember correctly it got us around the line.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

It's going to be around 16 hours for me and I only have a few days off. I really wanted to go to Hauntcon but I already bought tickets to TFW. (Which is the same time)
I REALLY want to go to the haunted attraction tour they have for that Wed and Thursday at MHC. (No way can I get off work for that)

I'm trying to decide if I should just wait till next year and see if I can get invited to Transworld. Or if I should just go for it and make the drive from Texas to Ohio. I've always wanted to go to a haunters convention but never had the time or the money.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*


Diabolik said:



It didn't cost us anything to get into the show last year. I think you can register once you get there, but we registered ahead of time and if I remember correctly it got us around the line. 

Click to expand...

Thank you!!! My bf would probably love going with me, he's a bigger Halloween nut than me.*


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> *
> 
> Thank you!!! My bf would probably love going with me, he's a bigger Halloween nut than me.*



Here is the Ticket Leap link to register for the show. Looks to be free same as last year. There are classes and seminars as well (they are not free) you can register for those here as well. 

http://midwesthauntersconvention.ticketleap.com/mhc/


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Diabolik you are close to the NHC , have you ever gone?


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

clowns_eat_people said:


> Hey Diabolik you are close to the NHC , have you ever gone?


Unfortunately, I have not. Went to MHC last year, was going to hit it this year, but our wedding is the following weekend and we've just got too much on our plate. Would love to go next year and check it out.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh, hell, just get married there! I am sure it would be a real (trick or) treat.
Though I would probably be cautious about the "rice" attendees would throw.


----------

